# Mud ring for 6" can light



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am not an expert but i have done lots of diy work. I dont know what a mud ring is, except in electrical work. 

I have used "old work" cans which are easily installed and easily removed through the 6 inch hole. They use clips that clip on the perimeter of the hole, but they dont reinforce the plaster. Why do you need to reinforce the plaster?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## tns1 (Jun 26, 2009)

My walls are 1/2" sheetrock with 1/2" sand plaster. A solid sound-proof wall, but cut it and you will have a brittle, sand-shedding edge that needs protection. A mud ring is a metal or plastic "ring" that is plastered in to strengthen and protect this edge. With nothing available in the size I need, I have used vinyl corner bead shaped into a ring. It is time consuming and not ideal. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Clark-Dietrich-10-ft-PVC-L-Mould-Corner-Bead-12VINL10H/202848954


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

I understand. It may be easier to use a product called "perfect 90" which may be easier to bend. I love it for inside corners and for curved outside corners.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I seem to recall using a 33 ounce Folgers coffer can lid as a template to trace the cutout. Perhaps you could cut a cross section from one of those.

Lots of things have that ID. Just find some and make what you want.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

This composite material (in the perma patch by Strait-flex) and joint compound ends up being pretty darn strong after it's coated a couple of times. Might be a solution to your problem @tns1. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sir mixalot - i have never used nor seen that type of patch. Is it available at the big box stores?

Also, i think the OP was concerned with the cut edges of the sand plaster around the hole. Using that product, would it be possible to cut a 5 inch hole, and then cut radial kerfs to go up and cover the cut edges?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## tns1 (Jun 26, 2009)

See pic of corner bead slit to be flexible. Once mudded in it protects the fragile edge, and when back-filled with plaster will be very strong. I'd rather just buy a pre-made product instead of making one, and believe me I spent lots of time looking for anything suitable from plastic pipe to concrete forms to banding, etc.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

jeffmattero76 said:


> Sir mixalot - i have never used nor seen that type of patch. Is it available at the big box stores?
> 
> Also, i think the OP was concerned with the cut edges of the sand plaster around the hole. Using that product, would it be possible to cut a 5 inch hole, and then cut radial kerfs to go up and cover the cut edges?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


Yes those patches work really well and the one that's for electrical wall outlet miscut's works really good too. They are made from a composite material and are very very strong and take very little joint compound to cover.

And I think you could make a few cuts to fold it to go around the perimeter of the can light hole that the OP was trying to remedy.

I did a more in depth blog post on the Perma-Patch for the Texture Master--> http://www.texturemaster.com/commun...l-miscuts-around-can-lights-electrical-boxes/ 

As far as getting it at Lowes or Home Depot. I haven't seen them there. Amazon is where I get mine from. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sean11* (Feb 9, 2017)

Well it looks like HD has 8" ones anyhow. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/StepSave...ch-Kit-Pre-Textured-10-Pack-8122-10/205860753

50 bucks a pop! wow!! :surprise:


----------

